
Why I Left College to Start Learning - dx211
http://blog.uncollege.org/why-i-left-college-to-learn
======
gamesbrainiac
The words of Robert Frost come to my mind.

> I took the one less traveled by, And that has made all the difference.

I applaud those who chose not to go to college, instead opting to learn and
grow independently. Its not for everyone, but when its the right choice for
some, it can make live tremendously better.

------
foolshdropout
It's not for everyone, if only "to learn" is your goal then it's the
appropriate path. I know, I've walked down it too. I'm not famous, or rich,
but I am fulfilled more than... than words can describe. "Complete" fits
nicely I think.

------
nyc111
Education is a big industry. I wish I knew this when I was at school.

